
Financial news without the bullshit. Thoughts? - maxro
http://www.finimize.com/?ref=hn
======
dang
An email signup can't be a Show HN. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Also, voting rings (e.g. asking friends to upvote a post) are not allowed
here. We ban accounts and sites that do this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
maxro
Hey everyone,

Just a bit about why I create this service.

Basically, I created Finimize so we, the millennials, can finally start
understanding finance. Too many hours are spent forcing ourselves to read the
Wall Street Journal or listening to bankers -- and we don't really understand
what they're telling us and, in the case of bankers, if it is actually true.
But it's important that we at least have a basic understanding of what's going
on in finance, so we can manage our savings (especially in a world of
basically zero interest rates on saving accounts) and somewhat understand what
all these up-and-coming FinTech startups actually do (from robo advisers to
lending providers).

So we built Finimize to give you a tool to de-mystify this complex world of
finance. We want your finances to suit you, not the suits ;)

I would love to hear your feedback on what we're doing! You can either post it
here or e-mail me at hello@finimize.com

Thanks, Max

------
willmcq
I use it everyday, super helpful to keep up with what is happening in the
financial world and what that means

------
MOil
Need to post email to get any information? No thanks.

~~~
maxro
What do you mean? Yes, you need to submit your e-mail so you can receive the
daily e-mail...

Feedback can be sent to hello@finimze.com

------
marcheyp
Consize and interesting.

------
JBerger35
I signed up a few weeks ago and learned a lot ever since. Easy to read & to
understand, with catchy headlines and topics. I must admit that I do not read
every single one though. Layout can still be improved imo, but already a fine
product!

------
olivermt
Great. THANKS

